# Mobile phone/ Cell networks to UK from UAE



## Ruggedblond (Oct 26, 2008)

I'm moving to Dubai to work for Emirates in December and I'd like to know in advance what I'll be faced with when it comes to arranging a mobile phone. I imagine it will be be considerably cheaper to change networks and start again with a new contract and phone with a UAE network!

1. Do networks provide competitive tariffs for texting UK and Europe (imparticular Portugal where my family now live) and low cost calls?

2. Will I need to bring utility statements etc. like we have to in UK for credit check before getting a contract phone or are there 'SIM free' alternatives which are competitive? Is a credit check cross border or only applies in UK???

3. The iphone looks attractive and I wonder if it is only available on one exclusive network like it is in UK and US or is it illegal to do that in UAE like it is in Italy?

4. Is it possible to arrange a contract before I arrive? Clearly this would have to be with an online service as opposed to a shop (as I'm currently in UK not Dubai) and posted to UK until I get my accomodation details finalised.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Ruggedblond said:


> I'm moving to Dubai to work for Emirates in December and I'd like to know in advance what I'll be faced with when it comes to arranging a mobile phone. I imagine it will be be considerably cheaper to change networks and start again with a new contract and phone with a UAE network!
> 
> 1. Do networks provide competitive tariffs for texting UK and Europe (imparticular Portugal where my family now live) and low cost calls? *Texts and calls from the UAE are cheap enough without having to mess with tariffs*
> 
> ...


Hope this helps


----------



## Ruggedblond (Oct 26, 2008)

Thanks! Are you saying because the calls and text charges are so cheap it isn't any cheaper to get a contract? Does anyone know how much the 3G iphone is in UAE (8GB). I could get an unlocked iphone on ebay here before I go if they're cheaper in rip off UK which I doubt?!


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

As far as I know, the call charges are the same on pre pay and post pay.

As for the iPhone. If you get an unlocked one form the UK, if you ever upgrade the firmware on the phone (Apple periodically upgrade this), it will lock itself again. The phones here would be sold under licence to be "open"


----------



## gnomes (Sep 8, 2008)

Get yourself a prepay wasel from Etisalat when you get here. You will need a copy of your passport with a copy of the entry stamp and you cant buy online. Once settled you can decide which and what service you want. Handsets are not subsidised here, so you end up paying full price if not more. I personally would recommend you bring at least 2 handsets with you from the UK and ensure they are not network locked. If you want the iphone, I would go to ebay. For low cost calls, I would suggest you use skype out. Hope it helps.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

I don't think handsets are expensive here, my Sony Ericsson 510i with camera, music (though not much), blue tooth, web access etc. cost me AED299 from Carrefour. I thought that was a right result! Just watch the mobile web though, if you're on pre-pay it don't half run your credit down sharpish!!


----------



## Ruggedblond (Oct 26, 2008)

I've just phoned Orange to get a settlement figure and needless to say with 13 months left on the contract they want a ridiculous £440 to sette. The conract tariff can't be lowered until January'09 and then only down £5 per month to £30 as they will only lower by one tariff when other networks allow dropping down to their lowest tariff (usually £15). 

With the iphone you're saying so long as I don't click on the many downloads when syncing the phone to update then the phone won't lock itself again. What is the price of the 8GB unlocked under license iphones?


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

I had a look today, and a 3G 8gb Iphone is around the AED2700 mark


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

I bought an iphone in the Marina Mall, Abu Dhabi 3 months ago for AED2,600.


----------



## RabsyA (Jan 17, 2009)

Ruggedblond said:


> I've just phoned Orange to get a settlement figure and needless to say with 13 months left on the contract they want a ridiculous £440 to sette. The conract tariff can't be lowered until January'09 and then only down £5 per month to £30 as they will only lower by one tariff when other networks allow dropping down to their lowest tariff (usually £15).
> 
> With the iphone you're saying so long as I don't click on the many downloads when syncing the phone to update then the phone won't lock itself again. What is the price of the 8GB unlocked under license iphones?


Hi, most networks are applying the same rules. I am with Vodafone and have the exact same issue. They just want to make more money out of us


----------

